# Support group in birmingham alabama?



## GeckoLady (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone know of any support groups in Birmingham, alabama?


----------



## Francesco (Aug 21, 2013)

It happened again!

I'm from Birmingham, England but didn't see AL till I had clicked :lol

Sorry :\

It happened when I saw this before, I got excited thinking my city had done something nice!










http://api.ning.com/files/tfvHXb1Rq...e38OS3XX8qS*GN/billfitzgibbonslightrails5.jpg

Best of luck! That should totally be your meeting place!


----------



## Josie7464 (Mar 8, 2012)

I live near Birmingham, AL , 20 miles out, and I've been hoping for a social anxiety support group for the longest. If there was one here I'd definitely go. I'd start one if I didn't have Social Anxiety... hmmm, but then I'd have no need. Anyway, wish I could overcome my fear enough to start one. To be honest, unless they hide it well, I don't really know anyone around here who actually has it. My Primary care physician says he has one other patient who does but of course he can't introduce us. I know this original post is old but if you find one I hope you will post back.


----------



## mightyman (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey,
I'm in the Birmingham area and would love to hang out with fellow SAers in the area if interested feel free to pm me back


----------

